
Distributed Consistency at Scale: Daniel Abadi on Spanner vs. Calvin - jchrisa
https://fauna.com/blog/distributed-consistency-at-scale-spanner-vs-calvin
======
abadid
As the author of the post, I just wanted to say that I'll be online for the
next few hours and I'm happy to answer questions about my post on this thread
here.

